

Simple ain't Easy: Myths and Misunderstandings about Simplicity - bootload
http://bradapp.blogspot.com/2006/05/simple-aint-easy-myths-and.html

======
ivankirigin
I liked Maeda's book. You can read his blog for more:
<http://weblogs.media.mit.edu/SIMPLICITY/>

I think making something simple and good is a matter of great effort and
focus. The process can also be simple, but it isn't necessarily easy. I think
lots of folks get hung-up on the difference.

